# theBlackmarket.org = 100% scam beware!!



## HerbalPassion (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey peeps i was member of theblackmarket. for a while its a forum covering all types of discussion mostly about weed but also other drugs , i had my suspicions from the start that it was a very organized scam and other members who were mod's also told me their thoughts about a month ago to the same effect that it was one big scam . 

The admin of the forum daredevil basically lets any new traders into the forum without much regulation it seems , and earlier this week a member of the forum was saying that they had paid e-gold to this new trader christmashaze for LSD order and that he had heard nothing since and no reply to his PM'S also .

And then daredevil (admin) replys by saying i think you have been scammed as i found that 2 people had the same ip's and that new trader was one of them .

Well in my opinion the newtrader and the other seemingly same peeps with same ip's do not exist and it is really daredevil setting up lots of random accounts to organize alot of scamming , BEWARE PEOPLE BEWARE !!!! 

i asked daredevil about why ip's are not referenced against every user who joins and his reply was he didn't go to such measures until something doe's go wrong or he notices something strange . 

Or in my opinion until he scams the **** outa some one and then tells them that oh you may have been scammed i have found the same ip's with these people , this is just his guilty conciounce talking , or his way of making out like he had nothing to do with it and he just realized now ????  LOL  He is a big time fool if he thinks anyone cant read between the lines .   You have been warned people .


Note for admin if this post is not considered suitable for this thread etc please do not remove please just move to more appropriate place as it is very important people recognize and take in this information , thank you !!


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, .."IM not so HO", anyone subscribing to buying/selling/swapping illegal or illicit products over the www, deserves to be scammed. Sounds like a pretty "cheap" lesson, only losing a few bucks.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2006)

Wait a sec. People actually log on to these things and try to order a severly controlled substance like LSD!!!! Damn people don't value freedom much. Crap man, that drug right there will get your ass in prison faster than your head can spin. Are people that stupid??? A few seeds is one thing but acid damn. 
Back in the day, you had to "know" certain people to get that stuff. O'wise it was a crap shoot.


----------



## HerbalPassion (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes i totally agree with u guys That kinda thing should definately not be on the www , i was a part of tha forum for Mailorder MJ only , i personally dont discriminate against other substances , but my whole purpose for posting this was to one make people aware of what that place is all about and 2 to stay clear because of this recent scamming . 

If anyone wants to look into this further by any means be my guest , i have allready notified the scamsearch engine's etc and posted similar posts elsewhere .

People like DaReDeViL TBM (admin) should be taken care of in quick fashion i believe as they are the type of people that make it harder and longer for legalisation of MJ to take effect , if there are people out there claiming to be into M.O.M and also everything else aswell as scamming people of their forums , no wonder the authorities dont think alot of pot smokers in general , and i for one think very highly and respectfully of all true appreciative smokers like my self.


----------



## Ogof (Jul 26, 2006)

"theblackmarket.org" appears to be an "invite only" website.
If you are lucky enough to be invited, then you are lucky enough to be scammed. There are an unlimited number of morons out there. Otherwise we would not have spam.
It also appears that " christmashaze" has been banned on a few boards.


----------



## HerbalPassion (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey thanks for that info about christmashaze being banned , but it still could be the same person daredevil possing as diff members of diff forums .


----------



## DaReD3ViL (Sep 3, 2006)

Okay herbalpassion, i do not know why you are so argary at me or TBM but posting my site's address on a public forum is not neccessary.  If TBM is an elaborate scheme to scam people, why are you still an active member? And where are the people that have been scammed? TBM is a information reasource ONLY to prevent scams. We do not allow people to offer substances on the forum publicly unless they are well known. As for the situation you are refering to, a certain member informed me about christmashaze and another member pming him wanting to buy products  via paypal. both these two members did that within a few hours, so my source was suspecious and pmed me about it. i checked the ips and the turned out to be the same, so i decided to ban them as it looked like they were trying to scam my source. That is what happened believe it if you want, but if you want to drag my site through the dirt i think that is unfair as you have no proof to your accusations.


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Well, .."IM not so HO", anyone subscribing to buying/selling/swapping illegal or illicit products over the www, deserves to be scammed. Sounds like a pretty "cheap" lesson, only losing a few bucks.


 You apparently are ignorant, and haven't had any expericane with anything over the web. I do not think it is good for anyone to get scammed for any curumstances as for many of the people useing my site are medicinal users, wanting their medicaion. Most of them rely on mail order as their main source of marijuana and i would hate to see them ripped off. 
Regards,
DaReD3ViL


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

Keep your e-drama on your own site...address the matter there, or with herbalpassion directly...posting a counterpoint at another forum...reeks of insecurity and is entirely suspicious.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 3, 2006)

yes, I agree, no one cares about that site, let's keep it positive.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 3, 2006)

wow...word travels fast...

Hick ignorant?...not hardly

Since you here..Can I put in an order?


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmmm....maybe this post should be a sticky..or an announcement, posted at the top..in bold print. 
Interesting that you should "bump" this back to the top of the forum after it being buried and forgotten for 2 months. 

My "_expericane_" with ripoffs(over the web) maybe limited due to the "_curumstances_ surrounding the fact that I am ignorant. I do not subscribe to sites with the 'obvious' potential to scam/ripoff/entrap innocent ppl. If failing to give you the oppurtunity to steal my money and/or set me up, means I'm "ignorant"...so be it.    

Now I'm going to perform us both a favor. I will remove the redirect to 'your site', from this post, I'm closeing the thread, and I'll respectfully ask the both of you to keep the drama in your own house. Don't bring it to ours.


----------

